# water marks



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

after being a bit disheartened today by snowfoaming and then 2bm rinsing and then going to get the phone, coming back and having water marks all over my motor that I cant remove I;m going to give ONR a go.

couple of questions.

from what I can gather, i'll need some kind of pre spray? what strength, how much will I use?

From what i've googled, its just at wash strength?

1oz ONR to 2 gallons of water, that US gallons or UK gallons?

sure I will have some more questions once I have thought about this before going to sleep in a minute.

Daz.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have ratios in my winter test...:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465

It explains the us measures to uk...:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Why not go over with a qd?


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

dont use a spong as they will give you swirl marks mate switch to a microfiber mit you can buy them from costco 4 pack for £5.00 even look on amazon and ebay I wont use a spong no more  :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> dont use a spong as they will give you swirl marks mate switch to a microfiber mit you can buy them from costco 4 pack for £5.00 even look on amazon and ebay i wont use a spong no more  :thumb:


eh?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

thehulk2002 said:


> dont use a spong as they will give you swirl marks mate switch to a microfiber mit you can buy them from costco 4 pack for £5.00 even look on amazon and ebay I wont use a spong no more  :thumb:


You have never used ONR then probably or read many of the countless threads on this forum and the US ones re sponges vs MFs and ONR.

MF Noodle mitts whilst great for regular shampoos will suck with ONR IMO as they will not release the dirt into the water trapped into the Microfibres...same as for sheepskin or any type of washmitt.... many use a grout style open surface sponge, *Note* i said *Grout style* sponge or a similar open cell sponge such as the Z Sponge or DJ Supernatural sponge... i use the latter with ONR. Many use a MF cloth to much sucess.

The reasion being that the dirt can be absorbed into the sponge then easily rinsed clean and free from the sponge, the dirt is absorbed into the open call spionge structure and lifted away from the surface.

As we all know *Dont* use a regular closed cell foam as the dirt has nowhere to go and is trapped between sponge and surface and swirls ensue.

Again *Note* only a grout style or better still Z sponge / SN sponge should be used *not a regular sponge* we all know the reasons why i hope.

Some will still prefer a noodle mitt, but for me I have found IMO and experience that it is hard to release the dirt from them. I have also tried eurow double shag towel and other MF cloths, whilst is ok and some like MF cloths I personally prefer a sponge.

_@ Razzle,,,_

As it happens I did a detail on the below Audi today, a maintenance wash on a car I do regularly for the owner, following a full correction I did previously some weeks back....and being black it spotted like a *****... ONR to the rescue and probem solved 

IMO you have a couple of options, one is use ONR wash method of wasg, dry panel at a time, or as I do wash the whole car with ONR or your favourite product...rinse, and the use as drying aid and have ONR mised in a pump sprayer at QD strengh, it says about 8oz... then mist on panel and wipe down for spot free finish. I use the Eurow double shag towels from CYC for this and also have some super plush 500gsm MFs that are great for this also.

So use ONR as your wash solution (and dry each panel with spritz of ONR QD as you wash as per the ONR threads on ONR best practice wash methods) or as a drying aid with a regular wash routine.

I vary depending on needs, I guess there are other products you could use such as Tango, Last Touch etc that you could apply to wet car as drying aid to prevent wipe out spotting.

For me ONR has lots of advantages and has aplace in my arsenal.

Foamed










Washed whole car with ONR.. water spotting as dried...but not a problem










Spotting solved by applying ONR through sprayer and wiping down with Uber plush MF Towels.... problem sorted :thumb:

ONR leaves behind lots of gloss....

Gleaming 



















Before going whole ONR wash, maybe stick to your routines but a drying aid/ QD step, I prefer ONR, many might use their product of choice.

Hope that helps


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*To Spong or to Sponge....*



thehulk2002 said:


> dont use a spong....I wont use a spong no more  :thumb:




```
(spong)
noun -  An irregular, narrow, projecting part of a field
```
I agree, dont use a _spong_, and yes, dont use one anymore :lol:

...Try a _Sponge_ 


```
(sponge)
Noun - the light, yielding, porous, fibrous skeleton or framework 
of certain animals from which the living matter has been removed, 
characterized by readily absorbing water and becoming soft
 when wet while retaining toughness
```


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

MilesBetter said:


> ```
> (spong)
> noun -  An irregular, narrow, projecting part of a field
> ```
> ...


 :doublesho LOL..:lol:


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Input is always appreciated on this matter, thanks guys. Funny comment ^^^^ lol.


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

couped said:


> Why not go over with a qd?


This.

We live in a country with inconsistent climate. More often than not, to even get a chance of getting out there to get some serious work done, it's going to be sunny. I'm buggered if I'm going to run around the car like a madman trying to get the car dried before the sun does.

Dry at your own pace then, PB's QD. Simples.


----------

